
Show HN: How's It Like – Find Jobs and Companies by Culture and Benefits - pradeep23
https://www.howsitlike.com/
======
pradeep23
8 yrs ago, I started my career as an Analyst followed by Software Engineer,
Business Analyst, Product Owner, Project Manager and few different roles in
multiple industries. And every time I commited to a new role, I felt nervous
as I didn't have much insight into how the company, people, culture and work
environment are like. Luckily few of the roles and companies clicked really
well and some weren't matching with my expectation and interests. It was hard
to quit the roles that weren't a culture fit as a lot of time and effort went
into each role both for me and the hiring company.

Since then, I was always doing a lot of manual research on company's culture
and work environment before applying to the roles which did take good amount
of time and resources. I was interested mainly around flexibility of roles
like work from home, flexible start times and offices with lots of creative
space where teams can brainstorm ideas and discuss freely. I looked around for
a platform that provides this kind of information in the job search process
but couldn't find much to my surprise. Although there are very few sites that
give this information but they are niche sites. I felt there is still a need
to build something that can cover wide range of roles and companies where
everyone can explore and find suitable jobs and companies based on culture,
benefits and work environment.

Please check our new site and let me know your feedback!

